# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  sallam kenal..

## ramdhani

salam kenal semuanya... pengen bikin kolam di rumah... jadi pengen belajar yang baik dulu supaya gak nyesel belakangan karena kolam gak bagus..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal, OM.

----------

